# Foal with curved spine.......



## lornaA (25 March 2011)

My foal Angus is just turning 8 months and the last couple of weeks his spine has started to curve to the right in the saddle area.  First it was like it was curving up instead of slightly down and now it is kinda up and to the right.  Had vet out and he has xrayed it and photographed it but the xrays weren't clear enough.  I have to take the wee soul to the vet school on tuesday to find out whats going on for sure.  I know it is bad but i am just wondering if anyone else has had this in any of their horses / foals as i had never heard of it in a horse.


----------



## RuthnMeg (25 March 2011)

So sorry to hear that. I too have never heard of anything like it, and if you won't mind, and can bear to do it, could you post a photo?
I hope the vets can sort something out, in the best hands and all.
Hugs x


----------



## lornaA (25 March 2011)

i will try and take some photos this afternoon tho it maybe tomorow before i can upload them.


----------



## Ilovefoals (25 March 2011)

I saw this on FB. No experience of anything like this I'm afraid so all I can say is I hope it's fixable. Hugs. xx


----------



## lornaA (25 March 2011)

As requested here are some pictures of Angus. Not sure how clear they are but if you look closely there is a lump/swelling on his offside under where the saddle would go.  Looking down from above the spine curves slightly in this direction.  He's showing no lameness and is quite happy for you to poke and prod at his back so there is no obvious sign of pain.


----------



## not_with_it (25 March 2011)

Im no vet but is it definately his spine that is causing the lump?

Im trying to look on the bright side and hoping that it is something less serious. Did it come on suddenly or gradually? Could he have rolled on something in the field?

Hope the poor man gets better soon. x


----------



## RuthnMeg (25 March 2011)

I have never seen anything like that before.
Thankyou for posting those, I hope you can get something sorted for the poor boy. He looks a sweety, what is his breeding?


----------



## lornaA (25 March 2011)

I have no idea what he has done there is a soft swelling on the right side but also a definate curve. I don't know when it appeared as it has come on gradually over the past few weeks i think.  He has had a big growth spurt recently in his length so i don't know if that has made it more obvious.  he isn't lame and there is no heat and he ho happy for you to poke and prod at it.


----------



## devilwoman (25 March 2011)

He's a lovely chap, hope its something minor and you get him sorted.


----------



## lornaA (26 March 2011)

thanks everyone we are at the vet school on tuesday so i will update then and let you know how it goes.


----------



## tikino (26 March 2011)

good luck on Tuesday will be think of you and the wee man. is it Glasgow or Edinburgh your going to


----------



## lornaA (27 March 2011)

it is Glasgow we go to as it is closer.  We are from Stranraer so even a trip up there is gonna be 2 1/2 hours each way minimum but it is the closest.


----------



## tikino (27 March 2011)

they are great up there they saved my boys life there just over 1 year ago. i bought my trailer from an eventer in Stranraer last year it is some treck as i live about 15 mins from Glasgow vet school best of luck and please keep me posted on angus


----------



## Waterborn (27 March 2011)

Good luck on Tuesday, seems a lovely chap


----------



## V1NN (27 March 2011)

Bless him wish you all the best xx


----------



## Minxie (27 March 2011)

All the very best of luck for Tuesday.  I hope this is just a growing glich.


----------



## tikino (30 March 2011)

lorna how did angus get on


----------



## skewbald86 (30 March 2011)

Could it be roach back?


----------



## suzystar (30 March 2011)

Hi, LornaA is my sister.  I hope she doesn't mind me posting this on her behalf. 

Unfortunately it wasn't good news for Angus.  Somehow he had broken his back and dislocated a rib.  The vertebrae that was broken was getting crushed and this is what was causing the curve (as far as I understand).  There was nothing that could be done to mend it.  The danger of leaving him with no treatment was that a fall, slip or twist could snap his back completely and the more it curved the more the spinal cord would be under pressure.  Therefore Lorna had to make the heartbreaking decision to have him put to sleep. We are all devasted at the news and can't believe he was behaving so normally with such a serious injury.


----------



## Brenjack (30 March 2011)

So sorry to hear that - such a shame. Hope your sister is ok (under the circumstances).


----------



## PennyJ (30 March 2011)

Oh how very sad, your poor sister (and poor Angus)


----------



## RuthnMeg (30 March 2011)

How sad for all. Hugs and thoughts to your family. x


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (30 March 2011)

So sad. Rest in peace Angus and hugs to all x


----------



## Dolcé (30 March 2011)

I am so sorry for all concerned, what a horrible thing to have to deal with.  RIP Angus and hugs to your family x


----------



## fadetogrey (30 March 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news ... Hugs to you all,  rest in peace Angus xxx


----------



## tikino (31 March 2011)

i am so so sorry send my thoughts to lorna and the family R.I.P angus


----------



## Amaranta (31 March 2011)

Oh no how devastating

Condolences to your poor sister

RIP Angus


----------



## louismacshoe (31 March 2011)

I am so so sorry, to hear this very sad news, just awful.

RIP Angus


----------



## hobo (31 March 2011)

So sorry for your news about poor Angus well done for doing the right thing for him. 
Condolences to lornaA and everyone involed.


----------



## misst (31 March 2011)

How heartbreaking. RIP little man. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## magic104 (31 March 2011)

Oh how sad, poor little man, RIP


----------



## Thistle (31 March 2011)

Poor little mite, hope the mare and your sis are ok xx


----------



## AnShanDan (31 March 2011)

Really sorry to see this. I was hoping that it was not too serious. Very sad.


----------



## Ilovefoals (31 March 2011)

RIP wee man. Hugs to all involved. xxx


----------



## cruiseline (31 March 2011)

So sorry to ready this awful news. 

RIP Angus  ((((((((((hugs))))))))) to his connections.


----------



## Sadiemay (31 March 2011)

Oh no! I am so so sorry 

I was really hoping and praying it was something not too serious.

RIP sweet Angus, run free fella.

xx


----------



## lornaA (31 March 2011)

Hi folks this is the first i have felt up to writing on here.  Thanks very much for all your knid words.  It has been such a tough few days.  A few weeks ago i thought i would be on her writing about his mother, megan as she has just been diagnosed with cushings and to be honest is in a bit of a state having given her all to Angus.  Wee Angus wasn't even weaned yet as he was a late foal so his mum was very distressed yesterday at losing her baby which in turn is upsetting to hear.  Today she is much calmer so i have put her out as i think she will be bettter outside for a few hours, she had a good shout and that when i put her out but when i left she was eating grass so hopefully she will settle.
Once again thanks for everyones kind words it helps to know that people are thinking of us at this terrible time.


----------



## Doris68 (31 March 2011)

Oh dear, such sad news.  So very sorry.  What an awful time for you and your mare.  
Kind thoughts.


----------



## Maesfen (31 March 2011)

So very sorry to hear your news.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 March 2011)

How desperately sad. Poor little lad. Thinking of you all and sweet Megan.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 March 2011)

So so sad for you, poor little guy (((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Bug2007 (31 March 2011)

Really sorry to hear this what a horrible injury for him to have yet to be so fine with people poking at it.
Really feel for you.
Megan should settle quickly as it'll be the same as him having been weaned cold turkey.
I'm sure he had a lovely eight months with you and he'll never be forgotten.


----------



## PalominoMare (31 March 2011)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## Minxie (31 March 2011)

Oh what a shame.  So sorry to hear about Angus - what a brave and correct decision to make.  Wishing your sister all the best at this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Tempi (31 March 2011)

Am so sorry to read this, such sad news.  RIP Angus xx


----------



## holiday (31 March 2011)

Im so sorry to hear your devasting news.  RIP little Guy xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly1 (31 March 2011)

RIP lovely boy


----------



## AnnaL (31 March 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this.

What a brave little man. RIP Angus.

Thinking of you- stay strong. Hugs x


----------



## Springs (31 March 2011)

How very sad and sorry for your loss


----------



## Enfys (31 March 2011)

I am so sorry to read this. My sympathy to you all.


----------



## dozzie (31 March 2011)

Really sorry to hear this. He was a lovely lad too. I have never bred a foal myself, but can understand how hard it must be for you all.

((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))

RIP Angus


----------



## Spring Feather (31 March 2011)

Very sorry   Rest in peace little Angus


----------



## lornaA (31 March 2011)

it is just terrible i can't beleive the wee man has gone he was maybe only here for 8 months but it took 2 years for us to get him as his mum lost her first foal well on in preganancy and now this.  It is 3 years next week since Megan first went to stud.  Just can't believe he has gone from our lives.


----------



## KarynK (31 March 2011)

So sorry to hear this, poor little man, they put up with so much without showing the pain, RIP Angus.  Lorna you must be devastated what rotten luck.


----------



## mellissa (31 March 2011)

I am so so so sorry for your loss.  It shows what a great job you did with him that he was still curious and with ears pricked in the photos, even in pain.  You did everything you could.  He was a stunning fellow that was a credit to you.  I am gutted for you- I know how painful these things can be, it does get better though.x


----------



## gadetra (1 April 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. What a brave little man to be walking around and letting himself be felt and prodded with such a devastating injury.
((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## friesian80 (1 April 2011)

What a truely terrible time for all involved.  Huge hugs being sent your way.
RIP little Angus, I hope the mare improves xxxxx


----------



## V1NN (1 April 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear this  its made me cry.. i am so sorry for you guys and his mum for the loss of this beautiful and obviousy much loved baby, at least he had such caring kind owners to make the right desicion by him, dont really know what else to say except i hope you are as ok as can be right now..xx


----------



## Holly831 (1 April 2011)

So sorry to read this, ((((HUGS)))) for you and RIP and run free Angus.

It is heartbreaking to lose such a lovely boy so young xxx


----------



## devilwoman (3 April 2011)

First time i've been able to get on p.c. for 5 days and first thing I came to look at was to see how you got on LornaA, i'm absolutely devastated for you, I can't imagine what you have been going through and send you huge {{hugs}}, RIP little man xx


----------

